# Bestellung bei fahrradteile.cc in Köln aber keine Lieferung



## user72 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels aus Köln,

vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen, ich habe vor 2 Monaten Laufräder und diverse Teile bei fahhradteile.cc im Wert von 330 bestellt und sofort per PayPal bezahlt. Aber leider habe ich weder die bestellten Teile noch eine Reaktion auf meine emails erhalten.
Der Typ meldet sich einfach überhaupt nicht mehr, alle Telefonummern die ich auf der Seite gefunden habe hab ich auch schon x mal angerufen, aber es geht keiner ran.

So wie ich das sehe, hängt der online Shop an einem normalen Laden mit dran, und zwar Fahrrad Heider in der Buschfeldstrasse 90.

Kann mir einer der ortskundigen vielleicht sagen ob es den Laden noch gibt oder ist der pleite.

Langsam ist nämlich Schluss mit Lustig. 

Wäre Super wenn eine(r) eine Info für mich hätte.

Danke
user72


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Juli 2008)

Hi,
da ich heute sowieso mal vor die Tür wollte, bin ich dort mit dem Fahrrad vorbeigefahren.
Da ist kein Ladengeschäft zu sehen, außer es ist hinter dem runtergelassenen Rolladen.
Als ich mir das Haus so ansah sprach mich ein Nachbar an.
"Suchen Sie den auch?"

Ich verneinte und sagte im das ich im Internet was davon gelesen habe...
Er meinte das "der" vermutlich in Frankreich wäre ...
Es wären schon einige da gewesen die bei "dem" was gekauft und nicht bekommen hätten.

Der Nachbar bat mich um meinen Namen und Tel. Nr., er würde sich bei mir melden "der" wieder auftauchen würde.
Ich gab im meinen Namen und Tel. Nr..

Du solltest also Käuferschutz bei PayPal beantragen und eine Betrugsanzeige bei der Polizei machen.
(Wobei das mit PayPal auch so was ist: http://www.heise.de/ct/08/15/006/ (Vorsicht Kunde S.76)

Den Namen und die Tel. Nr. vom Nachbarn schicke ich dir per PM.
Du kannst dich ja dann dort melden.

Anbei zwei Auschnitte vom Haus mit der Handycam.
Sehr interessant die Kamera die auf den Eingang gerichtet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user72 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank an den Schildbürger für die schnelle Hilfe 

Ich werde jetzt Anzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten, da anscheinend schon mehrere Käufer geprellt wurden, die Kohle werde ich vermutlich nicht wiedersehen 

Aber an Alle die da noch was kaufen wollen FINGER WEG !!!!!
Die Seite ist immer noch online und sieht ja eigentlich nicht unseriös aus.

user72


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. Juli 2008)

der typ hat auch noch ne andere hp, von seinem fahrradgeschäft 
http://news.fahrrad-heider.de/
da ist auch ein foto vom ladenlokal von aussen. sieht wirklcih so aus, als wäre das hinter dem rolladen, den schildbürger fotografiert hat. 
auf der hp vom dem "laden" gibt es ein forum, wo sich schon mehrere leute gemeldet haben, die auf ihre bestellungen warten. 
http://news.fahrrad-heider.de/wp-content/uploads/ladebaussenansicht.jpg
sieht alles ziemlihc normal aus 
naja ich bin gewarnt, meinen umwerfer bestell ich da nicht. bin aber auch öfters in der ecke, ich schau da wohl auch mal vorbei.

hab noch was interessantes gefunden: der laden hat wohl tatsächlich mal existiert und zuverlässig geliefert.. 
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=131959


----------



## hama687 (28. Juli 2008)

user72 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank an den Schildbürger für die schnelle Hilfe
> 
> ...



2 monate ist schon ne lange zeit, würde es wirklich über pay pal versuchen, die können das ne lange zeit noch zurückhollen... musste bei dennen mal anrufen


----------



## user72 (28. Juli 2008)

> hab noch was interessantes gefunden: der laden hat wohl tatsächlich mal existiert und zuverlässig geliefert..
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=131959



ja, ich weiss. Ich habe dort auch schon mal was bestellt und es wurde ohne Probleme geliefert. Nur im Moment sieht das eher nicht so aus. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch kein Verständniss mehr, da überhaupt keine Reaktion mehr kommt.

PayPal ist auch so ne Sache da das ganze nicht über eBay läuft ist es auch nicht abgesichert. Die haben zu mir gesagt Sie versuchen was zu machen, aber garantieren tun Sie mir nichts......

Gruß
user72


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. Juli 2008)

mysteriöös.. hab auch in anderen foren was von spinnweben vor der haustür gelesen. scheint also wirklich schon länger niemand mehr da gewesen zu sein. es kann ja durchaus noch erklärungen dafür geben (krankheit, unfall, todesfall..) aber verständnis hätte ich dafür jetzt auch nicht, dass wirklich gar keine reaktion kommt! vor allem wurden mitte juni auf der hp vom admin noch beiträge geschrieben.


----------



## --hobo-- (9. August 2008)

Thema wird heiß diskutiert - überall im Netz - lustig - es ist bisher immernoch nichts geschehen.


----------



## Knacki1 (11. August 2008)

ach du ********...

hab da auch fuer 160euro was bestellt...vor 11 tagen....

was is da los? bekomme keine mail zurück... telefon geht keiner ran.... ****ing scheissdreck...


----------



## user72 (11. August 2008)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> ach du ********...
> 
> hab da auch fuer 160euro was bestellt...vor 11 tagen....
> 
> was is da los? bekomme keine mail zurück... telefon geht keiner ran.... ****ing scheissdreck...



Hi,

das ist ********, der Typ ist weg.....so wies aussieht. Ich habe bei PayPal einen Konflikt gemeldet und Beschwerde eingelegt. Daraufhin habe ich das Geld von PayPal zurückbekommen. Das solltest Du auf alle Fälle machen, ich glaube der Verkäufer ist auch bei PayPal bekannt. Ich weiss auch nicht warum die den Account dann nicht einfach dichtmachen.

Telefon und eMail kannst Du total knicken, ich habe da 200 mal angerufen und bestimmt 30 Mails geschickt......KEINE REAKTION.
Mach das mit PayPal dann bekommst Du relativ schnell die Kohle zurück.

Gruß
user72


----------



## Schildbürger (11. August 2008)

Ich war in den letzten Tagen 2x da vorbeigefahren, war immer alles zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (11. August 2008)

Ich hab ne ganz normale Banküberweisung (sparkasse) gemacht..... da kann ich doch jetzt nicht einfach paypal nutzen oder?


----------



## user72 (12. August 2008)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne ganz normale Banküberweisung (sparkasse) gemacht..... da kann ich doch jetzt nicht einfach paypal nutzen oder?



 ja, klar, dann gehts natürlich nicht....da hab ich gar nicht mehr drangedacht dass man das ja auch machen kann....

Bei mir hat sich ja alles nur um PayPal gedreht.

Banküberweisung ist aber richtig ********, da kannst Du (soweit ich weiss) nichts mehr zurückholen. Das geht nur bei Bankeinzug.
Aber verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

Gruß
user72


----------



## Karlchen1977 (12. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe das gleiche Problem gehabt, habe Teile per Vorkasse bestellt und nie etwas bekommen. Ans Telefon ist nie einer gegangen, Fax war nicht erreichbar, auf E-Mails hat niemand reagiert. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Anschreiben geschickt und bin prompt vom Vater des Shop Besitzers angerufen worden, er will mir mein Geld zurücküberweisen:  


Fahrrad Heider Online Shop
  Buschfeldstr. 90

  51067 Köln




*Bestellnummer ????*
*Letzte außergerichtliche Leistungsaufforderung*

  Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

  am ??.??.  habe ich bei Ihnen ??????? bestellt. Den Kaufpreis habe ich nachweislich per Überweisungsauftrag entrichtet. Seither sind Sie Ihrer Lieferpflicht trotz mehrfacher Anmahnung nicht nachgekommen. 

  Ich fordere Sie daher letztmalig auf, mir den Kaufgegenstand zuzusenden. 

  Für die Erledigung habe ich mir den 
*10. September 2008*​ 
  vorgemerkt. Sollte ich die Leistung nicht fristgerecht erhalten, werde ich ohne weitere Korrespondenz den Rechtsweg beschreiten. Da dieser Schritt mit erheblichen Mehrkosten für Ihr Unternehmen verbunden ist, bitte ich Sie in Ihrem eigenen Interesse, für eine fristgerechte Versendung zu tragen. Das Schreiben erhält mein Rechtsbeistand in Kopie mit dem Hinweis, nach fruchtlosem Verstreichen der Frist alle zivil- wie auch strafrechtlichen Schritte zu veranlassen. 

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Noch habe ich das Geld nicht, bin mal gespannt. Ich werde aber voraussichtlich auch den Verbraucherschutz kontaktieren. Der Vater meinte nur, er können den Shop nicht aus dem Netz nehmen, sein Sohne könne auch nur die Geldeingänge kontrollieren, zu allem anderen sei er nicht mehr fähig. 
Ein Witz ist das!!


Viele Erfolg


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. September 2008)

Die Internetseite kenne ich!


Ihr würdet Geld wahrscheinlich auch noch auf ein nigerianisches Konto überweisen.


----------



## hama687 (12. September 2008)

Karlchen1977 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich habe das gleiche Problem gehabt, habe Teile per Vorkasse bestellt und nie etwas bekommen. Ans Telefon ist nie einer gegangen, Fax war nicht erreichbar, auf E-Mails hat niemand reagiert. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Anschreiben geschickt und bin prompt vom Vater des Shop Besitzers angerufen worden, er will mir mein Geld zurücküberweisen:
> 
> ...




Sry, das hört sich einfach nur nach eigener doofheit an... und das sein Sohn nicht mehr ganz Gesund ist, ist alles andere als wie Witzig, auch wenn ich ihn nicht kenne. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. September 2008)

Kann es sein, dass die immer noch schön Werbung hier auf MTB-News machen, und keiner reagiert hier????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. September 2008)

Die werden ihre Rechnung an die Admins sicher regelmäßig bezahlen - können's sich ja leisten.


----------



## maatik (16. September 2008)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne ganz normale Banküberweisung (sparkasse) gemacht..... da kann ich doch jetzt nicht einfach paypal nutzen oder?



Kannst du innerhalb 2 Wochen zurückbuchen lassen!!!


----------



## supasini (16. September 2008)

das ist nicht so einfach - wurde aber schon 1000x durchgekaut.
ne abbuchung kannst du zürckgeben, aber keine überweisung.


----------



## maatik (17. September 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> das ist nicht so einfach - wurde aber schon 1000x durchgekaut..



..und von mir schon 2x praktiziert !  Hatte versehentlich auf das Konto meines Bruders statt meiner Freundin überwiesen. Ein Besuch bei meiner Filiale (SPK WESTLAUSITZ) und das ding wurde zurückgedreht.


----------



## McFly77 (17. September 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Kannst du innerhalb 2 Wochen zurückbuchen lassen!!!



scheinst ja ne komische bank zu haben.
eine überweißung ist im normalfall nicht rückgänig zu machen.


----------



## joscho (17. September 2008)

McFly77 schrieb:


> scheinst ja ne komische bank zu haben.
> eine überweißung ist im normalfall nicht rückgänig zu machen.



Würde ich auch sagen. 
So lange die Überweisung Deine Bank nicht verlassen hat, so kann sie, wenn die MA sich kundenfreundlich verhalten, gestoppt werden. Auch eine per Computer getätigte Überweisung wird vom Banken(zentral)rechner nicht sofort ausgeführt. Alles Andere hätte sehr merkwürdige Konsequenzen. So solltest Du Dein Gehalt, sofern es überwiesen wird, immer erst mal zwei Wochen abhängen lassen bevor Du davon was ausgibst - es könnte ja sonst wieder weg sein


----------



## chrrup150 (17. September 2008)

überweisungen hab ich auch schon zurückbuchen lassen, nachdem sie auf dem empfängerkonto waren! laut bankausage geht das bis zu 6 wochen!!!


----------



## maatik (17. September 2008)

Macht euch jetzt bitte nicht fertig. Bei meiner Bank (Sparkasse Westlausitz) ging es jedenfalls schon zweinmal erfolgreich. Ob das jetzt der Regelfall ist oder ob ich da einer besonders zuvorkommenden Bearbeiterin "zum Opfer gefallen" bin weiss ich nicht. Sie sagte jedenfalls: Ist das max. 2 Wochen her?

Wie dem auch sei. Ich wünsche jedem Betroffenen das er zu seinem Recht kommt und viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------

